# Pogies on the paddle shafts



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

When the water is still cold and the air temps feel
a bit chilly, getting water spray on your hands
can be quite nasty , causing cold numb hands.

Gloves often give a "squishy" feel as grip compresses
the neoprene material found in many instances

The answer - Pogies
My favorite brand after many years "SnapDragon"


----------

